# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Rettifica mod. INTRASTAT già presentato

## nuragico

Il caso è il seguente:  
Presentato INTRA mensile per cessione di beni con un minor importo rispetto a quanto fatturato. 
Soluzione:  
Presentare variazione in aumento con modello INTRA relativo alle cessioni di gennaio 2016 compilando il modulo INTRA 1-TER indicando la variazione in aumento relativa al mese 12/2015. 
E' corretto?  
Grazie

----------


## forstmeier

> Il caso è il seguente:  
> Presentato INTRA mensile per cessione di beni con un minor importo rispetto a quanto fatturato. 
> Soluzione:  
> Presentare variazione in aumento con modello INTRA relativo alle cessioni di gennaio 2016 compilando il modulo INTRA 1-TER indicando la variazione in aumento relativa al mese 12/2015. 
> E' corretto?  
> Grazie

  E' corretto. Rettifica Riferimento > mese 12 > + la differenza. 
saluti.
.

----------


## gianlu81

Questa procedura vale anche in caso di mancato inserimento di alcune fatture nell'Intra già presentato? O va invece ripresentato il modello? In quest'ultimo caso, per intero (vale a dire inserendo nuovamente quanto già comunicato, più, ovviamente, quanto erroneamente omesso) o inserendo solo quanto omesso? Grazie.

----------


## forstmeier

> Questa procedura vale anche in caso di mancato inserimento di alcune fatture nell'Intra già presentato? O va invece ripresentato il modello? In quest'ultimo caso, per intero (vale a dire inserendo nuovamente quanto già comunicato, più, ovviamente, quanto erroneamente omesso) o inserendo solo quanto omesso? Grazie.

  Richiede la dichiarazione TARDIVA  +  Sanzione F24. Altri particolari descritti con precedenti interventi.  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post308172  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post302400  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tml#post267878  
saluti,
.

----------


## gianlu81

Grazie per la celere risposta.
Rileggendo però l'art. 4 del D.Lgs 471/1977, il quale testualmente recita: "_La sanzione non si applica se i dati mancanti o inesatti vengono integrati o corretti anche a seguito di richiesta._", mi pare di capire che la sanzione non sia applicabile in questo caso, a differenza di quanto accade per la dichiarazione totalmente omessa, emendabile con ravvedimento in caso di presentazione tardiva.

----------


## forstmeier

> Grazie per la celere risposta.
> Rileggendo però l'art. 4 del D.Lgs 471/1977, il quale testualmente recita: "_La sanzione non si applica se i dati mancanti o inesatti vengono integrati o corretti anche a seguito di richiesta._", mi pare di capire che la sanzione non sia applicabile in questo caso, a differenza di quanto accade per la dichiarazione totalmente omessa, emendabile con ravvedimento in caso di presentazione tardiva.

  Tra "dati mancanti o inesatti" e "non dichiarato/omesso" c'è il mare. 
DL 471/1997 - Risoluzione 20/E/2005 
Una fattura non dichiarata e quindi omessa non è un "dato".
Tardivo è. 
saluti,
.

----------


## gianlu81

Grazie. 
Saluti

----------

